# Two German aires - just a word of warning



## lalala

We recently stayed in Germany at various sites and aires. I've started putting reviews on the database but thought I'd let you about two incidents which might save some of you some trouble. Apart from these two incidents we had a good time and found people to be friendly.
At Minden we went to the aire beside the river. It is a huge carpark and has a specific m/h area with what seemed to be free electrics as well as m/hs parked elsewhere on the site. We didn't use the electrics but did park in that area, leaving a good space between us and the next m/h. After visiting Minden my husband walked out to find a food shop, leaving me and our grand-daughter on the site. The M/h next to us had a barking dog. A woman came back to this van in a car and parked right in front of us. She let the dog out to roam around, it was chasing our grand-daughters soft ball that she was playing with and she became upset so we went into our van. I asked if the car could be moved and that was done, though not far. Then a man arrived to the same m/h in another car and parked it right beside us. I asked him if he was going to leave it there and he said yes he was and that in the small remaining space he was going to put out his chairs and table. He had his main space at the other side of his m/h. I asked if he would put his dog on a lead to which he replied "You f***ing British, always coming here and telling me what to do in my own country". 
The couple and dog seemed to be living in the motorhome permanently and going to work. There were other m/hs on the site which looked as if they could also be there permanently. My granddaughter and I walked to meet my husband who agreed we should just move. However as we returned to our camper, the man bundled his dog into his m/h and swiftly closed the door. It appears that he thought I was a single woman motorhomer with a young child.
We moved to the other side of the carpark and had a lovely pitch next to a very pleasant couple.
The other site which concerned us was the aire at Soest. This is part of the review I've put on the database. 'The borne is out of order with a notice saying it is not functioning because of 'gross' vandalism so there are no facilities. The stellplatz is on a large carpark with a crumbling cement/gravel type surface. 
On return to the stellplatz at about 7pm it was clear that some motorhome owners were being harassed by two youths who were looking into their motorhomes and examining doors and windows. They approached our camper and although we closed the door they opened it and put their heads in. looking at everything in the van. I picked up the mobile phone and put it to my ear and they ran off shouting 'police' to each other. They did not however leave the area. After consultation with several motorhome owners we decided to leave the site, especially as we had our grand-daughter with us, and move to another one close by.' 
The second incident concerned us more than the first. Luckily our other stops were all good.
Lala


----------



## LPDrifter

Thanks for taking the time to write the report. Useful to all who might 
be touring in that area. Sorry too that you had this bad experience.


----------



## raynipper

I don't know about Germany Lala but it's legal to have CS gas sprays in France for personal security and I would not hesitate to use ours if I felt threatened.
At least if you did make a mistake you can always apologise later. Unlike many other deterrents.

Ray.


----------



## lalala

That's something I didn't know, where in France do you get such a spray?
If you have one in the m/h and go into another EU country is it still legal because it is in the country in which you bought it?
Have you ever used it?
thanks,
Lala


----------



## raynipper

Hi Lala.
You used to be able to buy them in the 'sports' section of large supermarkets. But now I only see them in catalogues for the travelling trucks that sell in car parks of various town squares.

www.ecovanadium.fr
www.direct-delta.fr

To name just two local to me.

I honestly don't know the legalities of taking them across borders. Obviously not legal in UK. But one is always in my van.
So far I have only used one on a very aggressive dog which turned tail and kept running. I brandished it at annoying youths in Spain who smeared the windscreen and then demanded payment. They kept their distance.

ray.


----------



## teemyob

*Aire*

The F-Aire

I have witnessed more Arguments on Aires than I can remember. These have often been over dogs, parking or loud music.

The best Aires I find are the French ones in the middle of nowhere. The little tiny deserted towns and villages.

Otherwise, I tend to pick campsites. In comparison the what the motorhome cost and what I spend on it. Worth the extra.

Hope you have a better experience next time. But if it helps, the way you were treated in Germany I find quite rare. I have spent a lot of time touring Germany and always been treated extremely well.

TM


----------



## Losos

lalala said:



> The other site which concerned us was the aire at Soest. Lala


Lala, Thank you for the report on Soest, it was one I had pencilled in as a 'possible' for my next trip but following your comments I've now deleted it. There seems to be a nice farm camp site quite near at Bad Sassendorf which I might try using next time.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> At Minden we went to the aire beside the river


Lala, I know the Aire very well at Minden and a beautiful place it is (the town not the Aire :roll: ) and I can tell you there is always a contingent of travellers parked at this Aire and the many times we have parked there they have been very friendly and "allowed" us to use the ehu they are connected permanently just to top up the batteries.

We then move away and give them space and then they leave you alone.

I suspect that this couple where not actually German but of another Eastern country and where probably jealous of you.

I do love the bridge across the river, very similar to one they built in the UK but theirs works as it should, (German efficiency/technology)

Bob


----------



## cater_racer

I doubt they were German, more likely Romas........

Whistling Gy Yur link to pictures doesn't work.


----------



## chasper

BOMBES DE DEFENSE AU CS 2PCES for 9.99 euro.


----------



## asprn

lalala said:


> That's something I didn't know, where in France do you get such a spray?


Just before you zoom off and buy one, think very carefully indeed about using any weaponery, even in self-defence. You _must_ be prepared for the real possibility that you will escalate confrontation by using a weapon, and unless you are confident that you can handle an escalation, do not consider using a weapon. That applies to any weapon - a baton, a stick, a knife (yes, someone posted advice here once to so so!!) and so on.

Unless you have professional training in dealing with confrontation (and use of weapons) or have natural tendencies to thuggery like raynipper :lol:, don't consider it. Use your head instead - like you did with the pretend phone call - or just walk (drive) away.

Dougie.


----------



## Scolds

I would agree with other comments and have lived in Germany as well. Most people are very friendly but just like any country the UK included you always will get a minority that are rude.

lalala you mention your database are you planning to make it available?

Regards,
Scolds


----------



## peejay

Scolds said:


> ................lalala you mention your database are you planning to make it available?
> 
> Regards,
> Scolds


Hi;

I think Lalala was referring to the Soest entry in the MHF database....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=642

Pete


----------



## JockandRita

teemyob said:


> Hope you have a better experience next time. But if it helps, the way you were treated in Germany I find quite rare. I have spent a lot of time touring Germany and always been treated extremely well.


Yep, same sentiments here too. We've never had any trouble in Germany or France, and just love the Aires/Stellplatz way of Motorhoming.
We just wish that UK Local authorities would follow the example of Canterbury, and soon to follow Fylde hopefully. >>See Overnight Provision for MHs in Fylde<<, and thanks to Peejay for starting off the support forum. :thumbleft: Go on folks, add your positive comments to those already there.

Back on topic. :wink: Germany is a wonderful country to tour, in a MH.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Zebedee

JockandRita said:


> Germany is a wonderful country to tour, in a MH.
> Cheers, Jock.


The Mosel Valley for example, eh Jock.

That takes a bit of beating, and is a perfect introduction for those with limited experience of Aires/Stellplatz or of motorhoming on the Continent.!!

Dave


----------



## drcotts

asprn said:


> lalala said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's something I didn't know, where in France do you get such a spray?
> 
> 
> 
> Just before you zoom off and buy one, think very carefully indeed about using any weaponery, even in self-defence. You _must_ be prepared for the real possibility that you will escalate confrontation by using a weapon, and unless you are confident that you can handle an escalation, do not consider using a weapon. That applies to any weapon - a baton, a stick, a knife (yes, someone posted advice here once to so so!!) and so on.
> 
> Unless you have professional training in dealing with confrontation (and use of weapons) or have natural tendencies to thuggery like raynipper :lol:, don't consider it. Use your head instead - like you did with the pretend phone call - or just walk (drive) away.
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

Dougie is very right in what he says. You might chase them off but would you be happy to go to sleep in the same place that night. i dont think i would for fear of them coming back mob handed and trashing the whole van. Only use that type of defense even in france if you honestly think your life is in imminemt danger. and if you do chase someone off bugger off afterwards. You cant use Cs spray just cos you dont like what someones doing.

Phill


----------



## Andysam

I know that certainly CS spray was legal in Germany in '92 when I was based there, in fact replica firearms that fired CS pellets were legal to carry- I know because we were sat in the Military police car on patrol and a local pulled one on us! We pulled ours and marched him to the nearby GCP station, who just shrugged and said it was allowed in law (but only for self defence)!


----------



## Scolds

You can still by CS spray over the counter in shops in Germany. We bought one last week, for our daughter who works shifts and has to walk alone to her car at night. I don't care if it's legal over here if it stops her being attacked that's more important. She would only use it as a final option as I think would anyone and then make their escape.


----------



## Andysam

Scolds said:


> YI don't care if it's legal over here if it stops her being attacked that's more important. She would only use it as a final option as I think would anyone and then make their escape.


If you are talking for use in the UK, I 100% agree with your reasoning, however the law does not allow for this.

Not only is it specifically mentioned in law as being a "prohibited weapon" but if she is found with it she will be dealt with and the offence it would be classified as would be "possession of a Section 5 Firearm". She could be potentially barring her way into many employments on a permanent basis, especially as cautions are no longer considered "spent" (ever).

Take care.


----------



## Scolds

Andysam said:


> Scolds said:
> 
> 
> 
> YI don't care if it's legal over here if it stops her being attacked that's more important. She would only use it as a final option as I think would anyone and then make their escape.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are talking for use in the UK, I 100% agree with your reasoning, however the law does not allow for this.
> 
> Not only is it specifically mentioned in law as being a "prohibited weapon" but if she is found with it she will be dealt with and the offence it would be classified as would be "possession of a Section 5 Firearm". She could be potentially barring her way into many employments on a permanent basis, especially as cautions are no longer considered "spent" (ever).
> 
> Take care.
Click to expand...

Thanks I didn't know these details and will find something else that is legal.

Scolds


----------



## aguilas389

Some of the "self preservation" weapons you can buy in various countries are frightening enough in themselves. Must admit have been tempted a couple of times, the automatic extending sword stick we saw in Andorra, the high velocity pepper spray dispenser in France even some of the imitation handguns here in Spain that fire ball bearings...... we have a couple of Carbon Dioxide Fire Extinguishers, those with the long horns on them, only had to use one on a dog once and what with the discharge and the noise it makes you couldn't see the dog for dust. The best part is, you can fire small single bursts thus not wasting the CD at all. Have thought about a small foam one as would love to use that on someone!!!!!!!


----------

